# Repair Gluteus Medius tendon



## ortho1991 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi
I hope someone can help with this. Dr. writes repair gluteus medius tendon.

Op-note reads in short, we then identifed the tendon of the gluteus medius which was detached from its bony insertion on the greater trochanter.  We identified the extant of the tear which was about 3 cm in length. We used a rongeur to freshen up the bone in that area then placed two 5 mm corkscrew anchors into the greater trochanter.  The tendon was then repaired down to the new bone trough.  We got a very stabel repair of the gluteus medius tendon.  It was taken through range of motion.  There is no tendency of dehiscence of the repair.

The only code I think my be close is 27385 but not sure.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## blonde01 (Jul 21, 2015)

cathy56 said:


> Hi
> I hope someone can help with this. Dr. writes repair gluteus medius tendon.
> 
> Op-note reads in short, we then identifed the tendon of the gluteus medius which was detached from its bony insertion on the greater trochanter.  We identified the extant of the tear which was about 3 cm in length. We used a rongeur to freshen up the bone in that area then placed two 5 mm corkscrew anchors into the greater trochanter.  The tendon was then repaired down to the new bone trough.  We got a very stabel repair of the gluteus medius tendon.  It was taken through range of motion.  There is no tendency of dehiscence of the repair.
> ...



Hi!
I was wondering if you ever receive d a response to this or found the answer. 

I'm working on one just like this one. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## BAW0319 (Jul 22, 2015)

Most times, repair of the gluteus minimus and/or gluteus medius is an unlisted code of 27299.


----------

